# Zuweisung einer Javascript Variable in Coldfusion



## PatrickNie (27. August 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte gern eine Coldfusion Variable eine Javascript Variable 
zuweisen. Das klappt bei mir leider nicht so richtig. 
Würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.

Gruß,
Patrick


----------



## PatrickNie (27. August 2003)

*Coldfusion: String in Integer*

Hallo nochmal,

das Zuweisen funktioniert schon, aber leider nur als String.
Soll aber Integer sein. 
Wie kann man mit Coldfusion String in Integer umwandeln ?

HIer der Beispiel-Code:

<cfset test1 = "<script language=javascript>document.write(countera);</script>">
<cfset test2 = test1 + 3>

Gruß,
Patrick


----------

